# Church Holds "Dog Worship Service"



## Marrow Man (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm guessing we would all agree this violates the RPW.


----------



## BJClark (Nov 11, 2009)

maybe we should all call the number and ask them about it???


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 11, 2009)

I've heard of that church - They're puppykibbleists as well!


----------



## Berean (Nov 11, 2009)

Glad to see it's not being done by that guy who's the pastor at Midlane Park Presbyterian. Is that dog in the background the beginning of the long line that formed overnight?



> *Traditionally, conventional Christians believe that only humans have redeemable souls*, said Laura Hobgood-Oster, a religion professor at Southwestern University in Georgetown, Texas.
> 
> But a growing number of congregations from Massachusetts to Texas to California are challenging that assertion with regular pet blessings and, increasingly, pet-centric services, said Hobgood-Oster, who studies the role of animals in Christian tradition.



Those traditionalists are sooo not up-to-date. Maybe pigs or mosquitoes have souls? Let's ask PETA.


----------



## BJClark (Nov 11, 2009)

Berean;7



> Let's ask PETA.




As a life long member of PETA (People Eating Tasty Animals) I can say No, they do not have souls..however, the pigs may have a "legions" in them..


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 11, 2009)

How exactly does this defy the Rover Principle of Worship?


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, you can't argue with this great bit of exegesis from the pastor:



> “The Bible says of God only two things in terms of an ‘is’: That God is light and God is love. And wherever there’s love, there’s God in some fashion,” said Eggebeen, himself a dog lover. “And when we love a dog and a dog loves us, that’s a part of God and God is a part of that. So we honor that.”



John 4:24 also has an "is" statement about God: "God is Spirit, and those who worship Him must worship in spirit and truth."


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Nov 11, 2009)

The Lord God is avenging and wrathful in Nahum. But, I guess that wouldn't fit into his sermon very well.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 11, 2009)

Brief observations:

* Note the logo. It IS a mainline denomination.
* Note the size. Blessedly, it is a VERY small congregation that we hope will not influence many other folks.
* Note the faddishness. While the pastor may be "up" on the philosophical thoelogy and spirit of the day regarding animal rights, I'm guessing that the parishioners have a howlingly better and more penetrating grasp of "dogmatics" than their pastor.


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 11, 2009)

puritanpilgrim said:


> The Lord God is avenging and wrathful in Nahum.







> “When you come to appear before me,
> who has required of you
> this trampling of my courts?"
> -Is. 1:12(ESV)


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 11, 2009)

puritanpilgrim said:


> The Lord God is avenging and wrathful in Nahum. But, I guess that wouldn't fit into his sermon very well.



I'm guessing he won't be preaching on Philippians 3:2 either: "Beware of the dogs, beware of the evil workers, beware of the false circumcision"


----------



## Athaleyah (Nov 11, 2009)

I know a way to get rapt attention from my dog for the "sermon."

1. "Who's a good girl!? Who wants a treat?"

2. Then say a few words of your "message."

3. Go back to step 1.

She'd probably listen for quite a while.


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 11, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> I'm guessing that the parishioners have a howlingly better and more penetrating grasp of "*dogmatics*" than their pastor.



This is what happens when Barth writes all those volumes on "*Dog*matics."


----------



## Michael (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Pergamum (Nov 11, 2009)

If animals have souls then I got a LOT of chickens to answer to in the Afterlife. 


Of course, in heaven, maybe they'll realize just how tasty that they are.


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 11, 2009)

Athaleyah said:


> I know a way to get rapt attention from my dog for the "sermon."



When I was in seminary, I "practiced" my sermon delivery for a class with our cat in the room. The cat left after about two minutes. They are little heathens in comparison, I suppose.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 11, 2009)

Come on now, folks. Animals need their ears tickled too.


----------



## ewenlin (Nov 11, 2009)

Where's Rev. Winzer? Haha he made quite a commentary about this...


----------



## calgal (Nov 12, 2009)

Athaleyah said:


> I know a way to get rapt attention from my dog for the "sermon."
> 
> 1. "Who's a good girl!? Who wants a treat?"
> 
> ...



Cookies work with my dogs as does a "fellowshipping opportunity" of sniffing the behinds of every other dog they see while wagging tails.


----------



## Mephibosheth (Nov 12, 2009)

Man, the PC(USA) just can't surprise me anymore...

I feel like singing "Circle of Life" from the Lion King.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 12, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> If animals have souls then I got a LOT of chickens to answer to in the Afterlife.
> 
> 
> Of course, in heaven, maybe they'll realize just how tasty that they are.



That's beautiful. Almost like reading Hemingway.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 12, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Athaleyah said:
> 
> 
> > I know a way to get rapt attention from my dog for the "sermon."
> ...



Aw, come-on Tim, you don't believe in "covenant cats"???  "Little heathens" is a line my paedo friends threw at me as a Baptist with reference to my kids (e.g., "you Baptists must think that your children are just 'little heathens'").

For the record, Mac (my loyal Shihtzu), is a discriminating listener who at least looks interested during R.C. Sproul but becomes utterly inattentive during the White Horse Inn and some other preachers. My wife dismisses it as the tone of voice and a dog's hearing, but I think that he has a rather refined taste for good dogmatics. Can I get a shout-out from Sarah and the other R.C. fans here???


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 12, 2009)

Dennis, we have two cats we have deemed "covenant kitties," but they are not. They haven't received the sign (baptism) obviously, since they are cats. We have often asked if they want to come to church with us, but they run and hide. They are like covenant breakers. Little heathen, In my humble opinion.

Pergy, I would prefer the heavenly chicken to come with jerk seasoning, as it is especially tasty like that.


----------



## Berean (Nov 12, 2009)

> For the record, Mac (my loyal Shihtzu), is a discriminating listener who at least looks interested during R.C. Sproul but becomes utterly inattentive during the White Horse Inn and some other preachers. *My wife dismisses it as the tone of voice* and a dog's hearing, but I think that he has a rather refined taste for good dogmatics. Can I get a shout-out from Sarah and the other R.C. fans here???



Sarah's MIA lately, but I think Sproul's tone of voice is applicable to her, too. (not dissin' you, Sarah.)  I prefer to_ read_ Sproul rather than listen


----------



## BJClark (Nov 12, 2009)

calgal;




> Cookies work with my dogs as does a "fellowshipping opportunity" of sniffing the behinds of every other dog they see while wagging tails.



My dog is a rather unsociable little thing and would sit there the entire time w/ the hairs on her back all ruffled up growling at the other dogs..


----------



## rrfranks (Nov 12, 2009)

It makes you wonder what would happen if someone released a squirrel during the worship service?


----------



## Der Pilger (Nov 12, 2009)

This type of service is completely contradictory to scripture:

Revelation 22:15 (New American Standard Bible)

15 *Outside are the dogs* and the sorcerers and the immoral persons and the murderers and the idolaters, and everyone who loves and practices lying.


----------



## Jim Peet (Nov 12, 2009)

Maybe those dogs will tithe?


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 12, 2009)

Listening to Garrison Keillor regale 10,000 of my closest friends at a trade convention for senior care executives this week in Chicago, reminded me of his hilarious "Gospel Birds" routine. If you have never heard it, it is worth a listen in this context.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Gospel-Birds-Other-Stories-Wobegon/dp/1565110102"]Amazon.com: Gospel Birds and Other Stories of Lake Wobegon (9781565110106): Garrison Keillor: Books[/ame]


----------



## AltogetherLovely (Nov 12, 2009)

> Traditionally, conventional Christians believe that only humans have redeemable souls, said Laura Hobgood-Oster, a religion professor at Southwestern University in Georgetown, Texas.



It could have just said, "Insert quote by a hyphenated-name female religion professor from a secular university"....then they wouldn't have had to actually bother with getting her actual words. Everyone would know what they were anyway.


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 12, 2009)

Is the dog in the white collar Hinn Tinn Tinn ?


----------



## calgal (Nov 12, 2009)

rrfranks said:


> It makes you wonder what would happen if someone released a squirrel during the worship service?



I can tell you the squirrel would be slain (in the body but not in the spirit) if there was any hound (scent or sight hound) in the room.


----------



## Kim G (Nov 12, 2009)

calgal said:


> rrfranks said:
> 
> 
> > It makes you wonder what would happen if someone released a squirrel during the worship service?
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdGsLKrkWtI]YouTube - The Mississippi Squirrel Revival[/ame]


----------



## Edward (Nov 12, 2009)

Someone needs to call denominational headquarters about their lack of diversity and tolerance. I demand that they affirm cats. Let's not settle for mere acceptance.


----------



## Hebrew Student (Nov 12, 2009)

If you think this is bad, you should see their resolution on Proposition 8:

Untitled Document

I discussed this on another blog, and the blog owner wrote this parody [very funny]:

Recon’s Black Ops Just What We Need…

The stuff coming from this church is for the dogs.

God Bless,
Adam


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 12, 2009)

Edward said:


> Someone needs to call denominational headquarters about their lack of diversity and tolerance. I demand that they affirm cats. Let's not settle for mere acceptance.





You don't know the half of it. Some of the more "tolerant" and "progressive" PC(USA) have taken their Book of Order to stipulate that every segment of the church's makeup must be represented on the Session. Taken to its logical conclusion, we can expect Fido to be clerk any day now.


----------



## Philip (Nov 12, 2009)

Just more proof that the PC(USA) has gone to the dogs.


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (Nov 13, 2009)

*Hey, R.C. Sproul believes that pets go to Heaven!*

I read it here in "Now That's A Good Question":

Now, That's a Good Question! - Google Books


----------



## Eoghan (Nov 14, 2009)

Going back to the original thread I assumed it was american spelling for cannanites. (apologies to my brethren across the pond)

cananites = canines


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 14, 2009)

> You don't know the half of it. Some of the more "tolerant" and "progressive" PC(USA) have taken their Book of Order to stipulate that every segment of the church's makeup must be represented on the Session. *Taken to its logical conclusion, we can expect Fido to be clerk any day now.*




And why do you automatically place them on the lowest rung of the session ladder? If Fido is affirmed as part of the 'body', why can (s)he not aspire to Moderator in the Session? He's faster, more agile, and his theology is more orthodox than any two-legged member there.


----------



## calgal (Nov 14, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> > You don't know the half of it. Some of the more "tolerant" and "progressive" PC(USA) have taken their Book of Order to stipulate that every segment of the church's makeup must be represented on the Session. *Taken to its logical conclusion, we can expect Fido to be clerk any day now.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And Fido is far wiser than any two legged member there.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Nov 14, 2009)

Hawaiian Puritan said:


> I read it here in "Now That's A Good Question":
> 
> Now, That's a Good Question! - Google Books



R.C. was just talking about his homeboys. You know, his _dogs_.


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 14, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> > You don't know the half of it. Some of the more "tolerant" and "progressive" PC(USA) have taken their Book of Order to stipulate that every segment of the church's makeup must be represented on the Session. *Taken to its logical conclusion, we can expect Fido to be clerk any day now.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure there are many clerks of Session who would be surprised to find they are on the lowest rung of the ladder!


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 14, 2009)

> I'm sure there are many clerks of Session who would be surprised to find they are on the lowest rung of the ladder!



My apologies (I had to use someone!) to any clerks out there. 

Who _is_ the lowest rung?


----------

